# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Грихастха и ашрам

## Roman108

есть возможность создать на ведических принципах
в районе Обнинска
тихое экологически чисто место
много свободной земли
овощи мед ягоды на летто по договоренности
брать для ухода корову из фермерского хозяйства

----------


## Roman108

естественный образ жизни

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

Обнинск-это где.... Чуть подробнее о местности...

----------


## Roman108

> Обнинск-это где.... Чуть подробнее о местности...


 пока матаджи мол возраста для начала деятельности
\\\\\\\\\\
на Алтае хор места ты откуда?
Враджа в Чемровке под Бийском можешь к нему

----------

